# WIP#2-a lefty / Kanji Identification too



## knyfeknerd (May 3, 2012)

Allright, my boss is keeping me busy with wips (not that I mind) in all the spare time I have away from work(which really isn't much especially this time of year). He's a southpaw and this is his only Jknife. It was a gift along with a sushi class over 10 years ago. Apparently it was a PITA to get a lefty knife and she complained about the price. 
There are a few rust spots I need to take care of first. The knife is also rusting into the handle-something else I am going to clean as well. So this handle sucks. Ho wood, which I don't mind and an awful plastic ferrule. They didn't craft a lefty D handle either, just flipped a righty. 
What are my ferrule options? can I keep this handle and just replace the plastic with a better material?
Also, does anybody know the kanji(s)???




[/IMG]



[/IMG]
Thanks, knerd


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2012)

can't wait to see what you do with this one.


----------



## sachem allison (May 4, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Allright, my boss is keeping me busy with wips (not that I mind) in all the spare time I have away from work(which really isn't much especially this time of year). He's a southpaw and this is his only Jknife. It was a gift along with a sushi class over 10 years ago. Apparently it was a PITA to get a lefty knife and she complained about the price.
> There are a few rust spots I need to take care of first. The knife is also rusting into the handle-something else I am going to clean as well. So this handle sucks. Ho wood, which I don't mind and an awful plastic ferrule. They didn't craft a lefty D handle either, just flipped a righty.
> What are my ferrule options? can I keep this handle and just replace the plastic with a better material?
> Also, does anybody know the kanji(s)???
> ...



This one falls out of my field of expertise, you should talk to Darkhoek (Harald) he restores yanagis .


----------



## Heath Besch (May 4, 2012)

Hooray!!:bliss: Finally a lefty! Can't wait to see more... I'm so excited!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 7, 2012)

I know when to call in the pros. When I attempted to remove the handle, it was way rotten. I was worried (in my minimal experience) that I would ruin the blade by hammering it any harder or attempting to cut it off, especially that this is not my knife. Time to call in Dr. Martell........
I care more about this knife than my boss, and knew he wouldn't appreciate (or want to pay for) a custom handle. I just contacted Dave to see if he had any remnants from past replacements that were buffalo ferrule instead of plastic. He wasn't sure if what he had would work, but I sent it anyway-I was sure Dave could Frankenstein something together. Dave gave me an unbelievably good price on the work!
I picked it up at ECG this weekend and was very pleased with the handle work. Dave did an excellent job. I cleaned the blade up, polished it, made it nice and sharp. I also drilled a hole in the saya for a pin and crafted a pin out of a brass piece that came out of one my son's toy trains. A little Crown Royal rope as well.......yeah cheesy I know. I've got somebody helping me out with the kanji ID too.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG] 
Not a super exciting WIP, but a WIP nonetheless. 
Thanks Dave for helpinng me out.


----------



## The Edge (Jun 7, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 7, 2012)

great job


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks cool.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 7, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I know when to call in the pros. When I attempted to remove the handle, it was way rotten. I was worried (in my minimal experience) that I would ruin the blade by hammering it any harder or attempting to cut it off, especially that this is not my knife. Time to call in Dr. Martell........
> I care more about this knife than my boss, and knew he wouldn't appreciate (or want to pay for) a custom handle. I just contacted Dave to see if he had any remnants from past replacements that were buffalo ferrule instead of plastic. He wasn't sure if what he had would work, but I sent it anyway-I was sure Dave could Frankenstein something together. Dave gave me an unbelievably good price on the work!
> I picked it up at ECG this weekend and was very pleased with the handle work. Dave did an excellent job. I cleaned the blade up, polished it, made it nice and sharp. I also drilled a hole in the saya for a pin and crafted a pin out of a brass piece that came out of one my son's toy trains. A little Crown Royal rope as well.......yeah cheesy I know. I've got somebody helping me out with the kanji ID too.
> 
> ...





Nice clean up work! :thumbsup: 

Glad that I could help.


----------



## Heath Besch (Jun 7, 2012)

Great job! What did you use for the Ura? I'm sure your boss is going to be elated.


----------



## bieniek (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic!

Whos the producer?????


----------



## heirkb (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm curious about the ura, too. And what did it take to reset that shinogi?


----------

